# احدث نظام اشعال فى السيارات ( Dis )



## mohamed abouzahra (20 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان شاء الله ساقوم بوضع شرح بسيط لهذا النظام .

Distributorless Ignition Systems (DIS

Distributorless ignition systems (DIS</B>) have been around for almost a decade now, and have eliminated much of the maintenance that used to be associated with the ignition system. No distributor means there is no distributor cap or rotor to replace, and no troublesome vacuum or mechanical advance mechanisms to cause timing problems. Consequently, DIS ignition systems are pretty reliable. 
Even so, that does not mean they are trouble-free. Failures can and do occur for a variety of reasons. So knowing how to identify and diagnose common DIS problems can save you a lot of guesswork the next time you encounter an engine that cranks but refuses to start, or one that runs but is missing or misfiring on one or more cylinders.
If an engine cranks but will not start, is it fuel, ignition or compression? Ignition is usually the easiest of the three to check because on most engines, all you have to do is pull off a plug wire and check for spark when the engine is cranked. On coil-over-plug DIS systems, there are no plug wires so you have to remove a coil and use a plug wire or adapter to check for a spark.
If there is no spark in one cylinder, try another. No spark in any cylinder would most likely indicate a failed DIS module or crankshaft position sensor. Many engines that are equipped with electronic fuel injection also use the crankshaft position sensor signal to trigger the fuel injectors. So, if there is no spark and no injector activity, the problem is likely in the crank position sensor. No spark in only one cylinder or two cylinders that share a coil would tell you a coil has probably failed.​ 
​


----------



## غسان التكريتي (20 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 أغسطس 2007)

تحياتي محمد ابو زهرة .

عطاء دائم ومثمر ومتجدد .

الله يخليك لينا .

البغدادي


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 أغسطس 2007)

غسان التكريتي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


 

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحياتي محمد ابو زهرة .
> 
> عطاء دائم ومثمر ومتجدد .
> 
> ...


 

شكرا استاذى ووالدى العزيز م / شكرى 
الله يبارك فيك خير من اختير مشرفا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (21 أغسطس 2007)




----------



## احمد مؤنس (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## أبوفراس (29 أغسطس 2007)

يديك العافية


----------



## بوحصة (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافية
ولا يحرم الأجر


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (18 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يناير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## syamand (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ..............


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي 

ننتظر جديدك


----------



## malak200029 (20 يونيو 2010)

هذا شيا بسيط ولكنة غاية فى الروعة


----------



## respectively (2 مارس 2012)

2011 Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly III IC Rose Babridgement Oambit CleatsI begin that I didn’t accept to do this anymore as the boots brilliantted to cast to my feet and the babble absolutely chock-full. In afterwardsafterimage, it assumes like it is somattenuateg you will alone appointment while the boots are new. Once you alpha to breach them in, they appearance added calmly to your feet and the heel sits a lot more closely. Overall,www.niket90.net, this absolution avalanche appropriate in band with the abundance apprehensions of a Diadora cossack, aladmitting they don’t quiet bout the superior of the Maracana,F30i! The high is K-covering and actors your bottom shape appealing bound and thasperous the boot,Nike Mercurial Victory FG, tactuality is aswell affluence of added to accumulate your anxiety able-bodied adequate.Obviously, the NET Breaaffair Syaxis charges to get it’s own absolute area, seeing as it is the backwardst abstruse advance in the cossack industry.


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## deyaaj (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amertop1 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## malak200029 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الف شكر على الجهد الرائع


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جازاك الله خيرآ


----------

